# Buren And Felca Watches - Can Someone Help?



## Metallican

My dad has two watches that he would like to know the value of. One is a Buren that is in good condition and has writing on the back and i have found pictures of this watch on the internet so i think is quite common. The other is a Felca Seascoper 3 i think and is in pretty much perfect condition apart from a scrape on the front. It has a picture of a submarine on the back and the date is in both english and german. I have not found any other watches that look like this on the net. If anyone can help with valuing these then i would be very grateful.

I hope there are now pictures of both below.....


----------



## mel

Google Felca and you will find details for the company - now "Titoni" plus there is a range on their watches from around 1940 onwards on their company website. Value is what anyone will pay for it - and obviously condition is paramount - as with any vintage item - an "as new" item with the original box and paperwork will be worth more than a "scruffy" watch without box and papers.  Not meaning to disappoint you, the Felca looks only average from your picture and may require a fair amount of work to bring up to standard.

Buran is normally a Russian watch, the value is not high, see e-bay for comparable examples and prices they go for. :blink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mel said:


> Google Felca and you will find details for the company - now "Titoni" plus there is a range on their watches from around 1940 onwards on their company website. Value is what anyone will pay for it - and obviously condition is paramount - as with any vintage item - an "as new" item with the original box and paperwork will be worth more than a "scruffy" watch without box and papers.  Not meaning to disappoint you, the Felca looks only average from your picture and may require a fair amount of work to bring up to standard.
> 
> Buran is normally a Russian watch, the value is not high, see e-bay for comparable examples and prices they go for. :blink:


Slight confusion there Mel, Buren was afaik an old Swiss company (possibly) the Buren Watch co., dating from 1867 & not connected with the Russian Poljot `Buran` :wink2:

The one in the photo appears to have the Broadarrow on the dial & could be a circa 1940s British Military issued `WWW` watch, a photo of the case back would be useful :thumbsup:


----------



## Metallican

thanks for the advice guys, ive got a pic of the back of the Buren watch its just you cant see anything coz my camera is rubbish. Its got an arrow and then WWW and then some random numbers on the back if that helps


----------



## mel

As usual, I bow to your superior knowledge mach, I wondered about the broadarrow mark, but assumed it might be a Buran re-dial, designed to confuse the masses - (well it did me anyway :lol - the picture is indistinct.

Again, metallican, same advice applies, Google for "Buren Watches" and quite a lot of info comes up, that will help you with the history of the watch. Incidentally, you may find a scan of the watch front and back will give you "better" results in pictures than a cheapo camera does - trust me, it does work :yes: Just stick the watch into the scanner face up and face down and scan, then from the results, you can sharpen or colour adjust using Photoshop or Paint Shop Pro or similar.


----------



## guido7

Metallican said:


> My dad has two watches that he would like to know the value of. One is a Buren that is in good condition and has writing on the back and i have found pictures of this watch on the internet so i think is quite common. The other is a Felca Seascoper 3 i think and is in pretty much perfect condition apart from a scrape on the front. It has a picture of a submarine on the back and the date is in both english and german. I have not found any other watches that look like this on the net. If anyone can help with valuing these then i would be very grateful.
> 
> I hope there are now pictures of both below.....


may I know diameter, lug to lug and if the crown is a screw down type?

thank you and congratulations!


----------



## Steve66

I've recently seen Buren 'Grand Prix' WWII watches fetching between Â£150.00 - Â£300.00 depending of course on the condition


----------



## Seismic one

From 1899 to 1932, Buren was the Swiss factory of H. Williamson, Ltd, an English company. Williamson, bought a watch factory in Switzerland and created the Buren Watch Company. A number of models in standard sizes were offered. Ads in the 1920's proclaimed Buren to be "The Perfect Watch" . This came to an end during the Great Depression and Buren came to be an independent Swiss firm. This occurred in 1932 when the employees bought the plant and it became The Buren Watch Co., Switzerland. On March 1, 1966 Buren Watch Co. was acquired by the Hamilton Watch Co. and the Swiss factory became Buren Watch Hamilton. Production came to an end in 1972.


----------

